# Lotus and the Cobra [IC]



## Yellow Sign (Feb 17, 2003)

_The moon's reflection in the small pond was like a large pearl, silvery white and perfect. The brother and sister threw rocks and caused the image to waver in the ripples of the splash. Haji had just reached his 12th year and his sister Pragna was two years younger than he. They were as close as any brother and sister could be. They loved to come out at night and sit by the pond behind their hut. Hearing the frogs and crickets sing to Lord Moon. Haji was about to say something when a sound behind him caught his attention. He stood and gazed across the high grass to the edge of the jungle just a stones throw away. A loud crash broke the night and the water birds sleeping around the pond rose into the night sky. Haji held his sister and prayed to the Devas. He could see it's red eyes now. Then he held his hand over his sister's eyes and prayed_


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 17, 2003)

The streets smelled of spices and jasmine. The trees along the busy street where in full bloom. Men and women hawked there wares. Calling out to the passing throng. Heavy laden carts pulled by water buffalo parted the crowds like water. Several stands hide cooking fires, pots, and plates of freshly cooked dishes. Laborers with only a loincloth as cover ate, talked, and laughed beside them. White robed Brahmins walked down the street, the masses gave them a bow of respect and a few called out a request for a blessing. Sword bearing Singh of the city guard question a merchant. The man gesturing wildly at the broken door of his shop. A tall elepant carries a high ranking Ksiatriya and his young bride. The elepant is panted white and decorated in mulitcolored flowers. This was the city of Bhalluka in the first days of spring. 

Mira Inuska was late. Sweet is dripping into her eyes and she rushed down the street. She has almost fallen a couple of times as she dodges past people and animals. She was delayed by the haggling of a sly stone mason. It was her job to arrange the repair of a wall at the temple and it was harder than she thought it would be. Aditya Balava, the head Brahmin of the temple of Mahabhalla, was going to skin her alive for being late to his summons. Her feet pounded on the temple steps as she took them four at a time. She found him mediating infront of the large golden statue of Mahabhalla a small group of people waited a few steps away. She wondered who they where and what was going on?

Adus Chwain was bored. He hated to be confined in the city. His heart ached for the thrill of the chase and the clean air of the jungle. But orders where orders. And now he waited on the attention of a withered bald headed Brahmin. The orders where specific, go to the temple of Mahabhalla and do as the head priest wanted. As for now his wishes were for those there to wait and be silent. He glanced at those around him. and he wondered what was fate the Devas had instore for him. 

Zhangyong was hungery. He had just arrived in the city this morning and had been on the move ever since. He had not even had time to grab something to eat. The smells of the cook fires and fresh fruits outside the temple caused his mouth to water. But with a firm resolve he sat quitely and mediated as the aged Brahmin did infront of him. Zhangyong soon found his balance point and the pangs of hunger disappeared. With this hightened state his mind realised that his fate was in the hands of the Devas and that he should have patience. 

Yudhistra Mustaranak was curious. His lords difference to the old Brahmin was something he had not seen before. His master Surya Tapan was a hard and powerful man. And he was used to getting his own way but the honored respect he showed the Brahmin was totally out of character. Yudhistara sat quitely by his master as the Brahmin mediated before the great gilded statue of Mahabhalla. Though Yama was his patron Devas. All great spirits where due there honor. Surya Tapan's hasty orders to come to Bhalluka was a complete suprise but Yudhistra tried to hide it. A warrior should expect the unexpected. But he could keep the questions of of his mind.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 17, 2003)

The locust droned in the warm spring day. The sun was hot on Arjay Bharanda's head. He was used to the cool air of the northern steepes and the chill of the Adribandha mountains. Why had his wife's father sent him on this long trek. He was still learning the ways of the Baladhara and had much to learn. But why travel all this way south to learn from a hermit? Well it would be only a couple of more days travel and then he would find this Yogi Sukarman just out side the villiage of Peoket. He patted his horse affectionately. Well at least he had some company. As he turned a corner a lone figure walked along the road ahead of him. The man's long saffron colored robe denoted a holy man. Well maybe I can have someone to talk to as well. With that he urged his horse forwards at a trot. 

The dragonflies danced infront of Jval Surya-nandana. There metalic blue bodies hang in the air. Jval smiled. The material and spirit world danced like the dragonflies but you had to learn to see it as he had done. Ever since the death of his teacher, it had been hard on Jval. What path should he take. Revenge clung to his soul like a drowning man. But he knew that it was not the way that he should take. Jyal was brought out of his toughts by the sound of hooved behind him. He turned to see a young man on a horse ride up.


----------



## Daiymo (Feb 17, 2003)

Somewhat surprised by the appearance of the armed horseman, Jval shakes himself out of his daydreams. Inside he can feel his pulse begin to race, and his anxiety rise. _"Not all strangers are a threat"_ he thinks._"Focus.Calm"_.  Tucking his spear awkwardly under his arm, he places his palms together in a gesture of greeting and supplication.

As the man approaches Jval bows slightly and speaks. "Greetings stranger. May the Devi smile upon you this day. I am Jval, a  poor wandering yogi. I seem to have become lost during my travels. May a humble man far from home trouble you for directions, mighty warrior?"

Jval apprehensively awaits the man's reaction.


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 18, 2003)

Mira huffs and puffs, turning the corner, seeing Aditya Balava sitting there with strangers. _"Oh no," she thinks to herself. "I shall be reprimanded, but my shame will be doubled in front of these strangers."_  She stops, eyes staring at the ground, not wishing to see the disappointed look that she knows she will receive.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 18, 2003)

Zhangyong looked up as he heard the fast approaching footsteps and saw beads of sweat hit the tiled floor of the temple. _Mira._ A soft smile came to the corner of his mouth and his tail flicked slowly in his lap. _She is always so worried. With all of her fighting ability, you would think her self-confidence would never be swayed._ 

Just as the fiery devapala finally caught sight of the seated vanara, his stomach let out a huge GROAN. The brahmin's soft smile turned into a barely stifled guffaw and all of the attention was drawn away from Mira and to the chuckling blue-furred monkey.


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 18, 2003)

_"A rather well timed distraction. Nonetheless, I was given a simple task, yet it became complicated and now I am late."_ Mira turns to the Brahmin, "I am here now, Wise One. I am yours to command." A look of slight worry is on Mira's face.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 18, 2003)

Daiymo said:
			
		

> *As the man approaches Jval bows slightly and speaks. "Greetings stranger. May the Devi smile upon you this day. I am Jval, a  poor wandering yogi. I seem to have become lost during my travels. May a humble man far from home trouble you for directions, mighty warrior?"
> 
> Jval apprehensively awaits the man's reaction. *




Reigning in his horse Arjay brought it to a halt and returned the bow. His features register some suprise when he sees the other mans eyes

"Thank you Holy Master" the Nomad replies cautiously lest the stranger be the manifestation of some Devi rather than a mortal man "my name is Arjay Bharanda a child of the steepe and a student of the mountains.

You say that you are a Yogi, I myself am sent on a mission to find the Yogi Sukarman outside the villiage of Peoket. Perhaps you know of him?"


----------



## Daiymo (Feb 18, 2003)

Jval inwardly relaxes at the horseman's manner. Involuntarily he pulls his shawl a bit closer around his face.

"I am honored to meet you Arjay, student of the mountains. Yogi Sukarman? No, I fear I do not know him of this village you speak of. I am a stranger here myself." 

Jval studies the horseman. "I come from the northern mountains myself. Forgive me for being so inquisitive, but you have an..unsual look about you. Are you a student of the mind and its infinite powers?"

Jval pauses, then curious, he continues. "If you do not object, I would like very much to meet this yogi. I would not wish to interfere in your business, but it has been some time since I have been in the presence of a master."


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Jval studies the horseman. "I come from the northern mountains myself. Forgive me for being so inquisitive, but you have an..unsual look about you. Are you a student of the mind and its infinite powers?"
> 
> Jval pauses, then curious, he continues. "If you do not object, I would like very much to meet this yogi. I would not wish to interfere in your business, but it has been some time since I have been in the presence of a master." _




"Indeed good Master" Arjay grins as he makes to dismount from his steed and lead him along side the yogi

"forgive me my cryptic answers - the south road is strange to me also and so I am cautious. I am indeed a student of the mind and body and how they are a single entity, my Master is a Baladhara, and also my father-in-law" he pauses at that missing his wife and child

"Yes, I welcome your company on the road. The horse is a good friend but not a stimulating companion. It would be good to have another soul to speak with"


----------



## Daiymo (Feb 19, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> *
> "Yes, I welcome your company on the road. The horse is a good friend but not a stimulating companion. It would be good to have another soul to speak with" *




"A Baladhara? Excellent." Jval smiles warmly." The Devi themselves must have put me in your path. For too long I have wandered without purpose. Lead on Arjay Bharanda, of the steppe and mountain. Hopefully you will not tire too quickly of my simple company. I would like to hear more of your land and your training, if you wish to tell of them. "

Jval prepares to follow the horseman toward the village.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 19, 2003)

"Gladly" Arjay grins broadly as the three (including the horse) begin walking south together "though I suspect that I shall learn more from you than you learn from me. 

So what do you want to know?"


----------



## Daiymo (Feb 21, 2003)

Jval looks down the path. "I have many questions-I have not been in the company of another student of the mind for some time. Who was your teacher, Arjay? Do many of your kind study these arts?" 

Jval pauses."Why if I may ask, do you seek a yogi now? Are you continuing your training?"

The yogi pulls his shawl around his face as it begins to fall. He stops speaking though his  golden eyes betray evident, though cautious curiosity.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 21, 2003)

"Minbahadur Raji is the father of my wife" Arjay explains "and also my teacher in the arts of the Baladhara. 

I do not know how many of my people pursue this path, but there are a few. I myself came to it through good fortune more than by deisgn - I met my esteemed wife first and only then did her father agree to teach me.

As for how many he teaches, there are some in the village whom he teaches and one or two of my clansman also, assessing whether they have the discipline and skill to progress further. He is also headman of the village and so sometimes his attention is taken up on other business, as such he does not offer formal training to those he does not know.

It is also my esteemed father-in-law who has sent me to find Sukarman Yogi - as yet I do not know exactly why."


----------



## Mirth (Feb 21, 2003)

After the groan has subsided, Zhangyong reins in his small laughter and says to Aditya Balava, "My apologies, most enlightened father. It would seem that my body has won the battle with my mind this day. But is not honey one of the bear's great motivators?" He hopes that his humor will distract from his unexpected and rude bodily functions.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Feb 21, 2003)

Making no real effort to hide his annoyance and impatience, Adus turns his gaze from his troublesome companions-to-be to the Brahmin he is supposed to obey. Straightening his shoulders and crossing his arms, the cloaked man takes a poise that conveyes his desire to get on with things as quickly as possible.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 21, 2003)

The Lama's eyes open and he looks about the room. With the a clap of his hands a young priest appears at this side. "Gutpa, bring us some honey cakes and tea." He looks to Zhangyong and says "One must be aware of the body's needs as well as the mind's. Though with a properly trained spirit, the desires of the body are easily controlled." His gaze then rests upon the young Muni Adus. "A huntsman with no patience is a poor huntsman indeed."
A pair of acolytes brings a plate of  bread, fruits, butter, and honey and a plate carrying a pot of hot tea and cups. 
The lama begins to speak after everyone has gotten their tea and any food they wish. "The Raja, Rani Ushas Dathik, has brought a matter to my attention and she has graciously allowed me to hand the matter in my own way. While it seems to be a purely temporal matter and thus under the authority of the Kshatriyas, I have recieved a vision from the devatas that there is a grave spiritial danger involved. In the villiage of Peoket, some 5 days ride from here, there has been a several deaths. The headman of the villiage, Ranja, had sent word to the Raja requesting help in the matter. He believes it to be the work of a rogue elephant, but none has seen the animal.  Through my visions I have seen a dark cloud over the villiage which seems to boil and grow in strength with a pair of red eyes in the middle of it. I felt great hate and anger." He pauses to take a drink of tea and look about the room. 
 "So, I am sending you to the villiage to investigate and stop the deaths. My good friend Surya Tapan, has graciously lent me the services of one of his most skilled bowmen, Yudhistra Mustaranak." He gestures to the seated bowmen. "While Zhangyong, will provide spiritral guidance and Adus Chwain his hunting expertise. Lastely, Mira Inushka, one of my most gifted Devapala will lead the group and act as my representative." He looks at Mira with a long steady gaze. "You will leave in the morning. Rooms will be made available to those who do not have them." With that the aged Brahmin stands to leave. "Suraya may I speak with you a moment." With that the two men begin to walk out.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 21, 2003)

As Jval and Arjay round a bend in the road, they see a ruined cottage by the side of the road. The home, a wooden hut, lies broken and in pieces. Three newly dug graves, one large and two small, can be seen by the hut. Fresh flowers have been placed on them. A thick cloud of flies can be seen swarming about a broken cart beside a well. The smell of rotting flesh is thick in the air.


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 21, 2003)

_Me, lead? Am I ready for this?_ Mira turns to her master, "I am honored beyond words, wise one. Thank you for placing your trust in me." She bows, then turns to her new companions, "I must make preparations for the journey. We shall depart at first light." Mira will then exit and make sure that there are enough mounts and supplies available to support the 5 day expedition to the village.


----------



## Daiymo (Feb 22, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *As Jval and Arjay round a bend in the road, they see a ruined cottage by the side of the road. The home, a wooden hut, lies broken and in pieces. Three newly dug graves, one large and two small, can be seen by the hut. Fresh flowers have been placed on them. A thick cloud of flies can be seen swarming about a broken cart beside a well. The smell of rotting flesh is thick in the air. *




The yogi walks to the graves. Shielding his mouth with his shawl against the stench, he bows his head in prayer. 

Finishing, he studies the ruined structure before speaking."Arjay, you know nothing of this area? It seems some calamity has befallen this household."


----------



## Mirth (Feb 22, 2003)

National Acrobat said:
			
		

> *Me, lead? Am I ready for this? Mira turns to her master, "I am honored beyond words, wise one. Thank you for placing your trust in me." She bows, then turns to her new companions, "I must make preparations for the journey. We shall depart at first light." Mira will then exit and make sure that there are enough mounts and supplies available to support the 5 day expedition to the village. *




"Wait Mira, I will join you," Zhangyong calls out as he rises to his feet and turns to Aditya Balava. "Blessings upon you as I take my leave, great bear," Zhangyong says and bows to the Lama before bounding out of the temple on all fours after the mighty female devapala. Upon catching up to her, he asks, "What are your thoughts about the brahmin's vision?"


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 23, 2003)

Mira stops, waiting for Zhangyong to catch up. "I am disturbed. He rarely has such clear and disturbing visions. In fact, I cannot recall the last time that he described something that made my blood run cold like the wind off of the mountains after a winter snow." She pauses, "I feel something very bad is happening, and I am sure that we shall be called upon to set things right."


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 23, 2003)

Daiymo said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The yogi walks to the graves. Shielding his mouth with his shawl against the stench, he bows his head in prayer.
> 
> Finishing, he studies the ruined structure before speaking."Arjay, you know nothing of this area? It seems some calamity has befallen this household." *




"Indeed it does" the man of the Steepe replies his eyes narrowed, his nostrils flared, his muscles tensed. He makes sure that the horse is safe before cautiously proceeding forward pass the graves and towards the flies and the cart


----------



## Robbert Raets (Feb 23, 2003)

Adus pays his respects to the Brahmin and heads off to gather his equipment & supplies.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 24, 2003)

As Arjay walks up to the cart, the cloud of flies thicken and the foul smell intensifies. On the ground next to the cart lies a dead goat. It's back looks broken and it's flesh is starting to swell from rot.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 24, 2003)

The morning is cool and the wind light and fresh as the group readies itself in the court yard of the Temple. Horses are packed and any last minute tasks are done. The Lama and two assistants watch the preperations. 
The Lama raises a hand in blessing and he says "May the Devas watch over you my children." He hands Mira a parchment. "Sister Mira, this is a letter of introduction from me to the headman of the villiage. It also gives you authority to investigate in the name of the Raja. Use this power wisely."


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 24, 2003)

Arjay grimaces when he sees the rotting carcass and steps back glad that his stomach stayed in place at the smell. He scans the goat and the area around it  to see if any sign of what might have broken its back is visible - tracks, claw marks on its hide, anything.

"a dead goat Holy one" Arjay calls back to Jval "rotting so it has been here sometime.

Do you think we should check the house?..."

(ooc and here I was thinking it might be something dangerous - eeew goat with a ghoul template!)


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 24, 2003)

[OOC:Looking around the dead goat. You cannot tell what killed it.]


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 24, 2003)

Mira takes the letter and stows it securely in her pack, and then climbs upon her steed. "I shall use my authority, and that of the Raja most responsibly, Holy Lama. Thank you for your blessing." She turns to the others, "shall we be off?"


----------



## Daiymo (Feb 25, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> *"a dead goat Holy one" Arjay calls back to Jval "rotting so it has been here sometime.
> 
> Do you think we should check the house?..."
> *




Jval looks at the graves. "Perhaps it is of no use, but I am curious. The flowers on the graves are fresh. Perhaps someone is here. I would feel better if we looked about. However, I wouldnot wish to detain your mission warrior."

(If Arjay doesnt mind, Jval will head toward the ruined structure, keeping an eye out for danger)


----------



## Mirth (Feb 25, 2003)

Zhangyong bows deeply to the great Lama before mounting his horse. "Lead the way, Mira," the monkeyman says as he curls his tail around his chest. Seeing the looks from the others in the group, he says by way of explanation, "Vanarans learned quite quickly when they began riding horses that two tails don't make a right."


----------



## Robbert Raets (Feb 25, 2003)

Adus bows his head to the Lama with great respect, and mount his own steed as well.

He turns his head to Mira, and speaks in a surprisingly gruff voice: "Lead on, Devapala."

Though not unfriendly, Adus Chwian answers any questions directed at him en-route with an as short as possible answer. He does not come across as a very sociable man.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Feb 26, 2003)

Before the group sets off, Yudhistra will take make a quick review of the animals and packs to make sure that everything is in order. He will then take a position near the front of the group so that he can keep a lookout on the road up ahead.


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 26, 2003)

"Let us ride, wasting no time in reaching our destination. I believe that if the Brahmin is having such serious visions, that something truly terrible must be happening. I am glad to have your company on this mission."


----------



## Mirth (Feb 26, 2003)

Although he is normally chatty, Zhangyong gets the sense that this group isn't interested in superfluous dialogue. The silence of the ride only made him miss his old group of devapalas even more. _Vanu, Apanar, Rushi and all the rest lying dead in the jungle. Dead at the hands of the vile Yuan-ti and their comrade-in-arms, Loda the betrayer. If that was even his real name. To think that his own devapala, his own right-hand man, could have been so devious, so evil._ The thoughts of death and betrayal were too much for the vanara - he had to say something to get his mind off his past.

Looking at Yudhistra, Adus and Mira, the brahmin asks sheepishly, "Have any of you been to Peoket before?"


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 26, 2003)

Mira is grateful for the icebreaking conversation. "Yes, I have been there once or twice before. It was on official business however. I have often wanted to visit with a chance to linger and see more of the area. Alas, duty does not afford me that luxury."


----------



## Robbert Raets (Feb 27, 2003)

[gruff]"I have passed through it on my journeys once or twice, but I do not tend to linger in urban areas for long. I am at my best out here, in the wilderness."[/gruff]


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 27, 2003)

_Mira, Zhangyong, Adus, Yudhistra_ 

As the group takes leave of the temple and the city of Bhalluka, the country side changes from many plots of cultivated land and huts to tall open grassland with patches of thick forest. Water buffalo wallow in ponds still full from the monsoons of a few months ago. It is a uneventful five days that pass. You find lodging in villiages that dot the road. But as you travel farther west the viliages become more spaced apart. Finally on the fifth day of your travels at noon, your tired horses reach the villiage of Peoket. A score or so huts line a dirt road. A small river meanders it's way through the villiage with several small wooden bridges spanning it. The laughter of childeren and the activity of the other villiages that you have pasted are absent here. A pair of men in leather armor and holding longbows stop you as you enter the town. "Greetings Travelers. What business do you have in Peoket?"


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 27, 2003)

_Jval, Arjay_ 

As Jval walks over to examine the ruins of the hut, he can tell that something powerful pulled or pushed down a section of a wall causing the whole hut to collapse. Clothing, toys, pots, and pans litter the area around and in the hut. Picking through the debris, Jval is startled by a form which rises out of the ruins. A large king cobra fans it's hood as it stares at Jval. 





The snake sways back and forth as it lets out a long hiss.

OOC: Suprise round. The Cobra is focusing. 
First Round Init. 
Cobra     24
Arjay       13
Jval 7

The Cobra is holding it's action waiting for Jval or Arjay to act.


----------



## Daiymo (Feb 27, 2003)

Jval stands perfectly still.  In an even calm voice he says, "Master cobra, I wish you no harm. Be at ease."

As he speaks Jval concentrates, manifesting _far hand_. He targets a nearby piece of clothing and visualizes picking the fabric up and dropping it on the cobra, covering it.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Feb 28, 2003)

Yudhistra nods to the guard. "Greetings, sir. We have been sent by the raja to assist the village in it's troubles. I believe we are to speak with your leader, Ranja."


----------



## National Acrobat (Feb 28, 2003)

"Yes, we bear a letter from the Brahmin Aditya Balava, stating that we are to meet with him. regarding a most urgent matter. I am Mira, Devapala of the Temple of the Great Bear."


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 28, 2003)

_Mira, Zhangyong, Adus, Yudhistra _ 

"Ranja? He is down by the fish pond." The guard points down the dirt road. "Just on the other side of town." Both men are smiling and seem excited. "We are so glad to see you. We thought that no one was coming to help us."


----------



## Mirth (Feb 28, 2003)

Zhangyong looks down at the smiling guards and replies with a grin himself, "Even when the Great Bear seems to be hibernating it is ever watchful. Blessings on you both." After the group has passed the guards, the brahmin's smile drops. _The silence of death is about this place._


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 28, 2003)

Arjay freezes as the cobra rises up and long tiger like talons manifest at the ends of his fingers. 

"Keep back" he hisses to the Yogi incase he doesn't see him and he readies himself to retreat or to defend should the cobra strike..


----------



## National Acrobat (Mar 3, 2003)

Mira looks at her companions, "well I guess that we should head towards this pond so that we may speak with Ranja." She turns her horse that way, turns to the man that they have been speaking to, "thank you for your assistance, you have been most helpful."


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 3, 2003)

_Jval, Arjay _ 

The piece of cloth that Jval grabbed with his mind drops over the cobra. So intent on watching Jval, the snake did not notice the cotton shirt rise and then drop over it. This gives Jval a chance to back away from the cobra. The snake slithers out from under the cloth and it darts back into the ruins of the hut.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 3, 2003)

_Mira, Zhangyong, Adus, Yudhistra_ 

 Your group makes the short trek through the villiage and you see a small stock pond on the other side. A group of men stand around a small form that is covered with a linen sheet. A small boat with two men in it floats in the center of the pond. One of them throws and retrieves a metal hook attached to a rope into the water.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 3, 2003)

Zhangyong reins in his horse and dismounts. "Would one of you be Ranja? I am the brahmin Zhangyong and our leader, the devapala Mira, has a letter of introduction for you from lama Aditya Balava of the Temple of the Great Bear. He bade us give assistance on your investigation." The monkeyman hops on all fours over to the linen covered form. "What has happened here?"


----------



## Robbert Raets (Mar 3, 2003)

Adus follows behind Mira and Zhangyong, while observing his surroundings, paying particular attention to the men in the boat, and the scene surrounding the covered form ('a body?', he wonders).


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 4, 2003)

"Ah good" Arjay smiles as the cobra leaves, but his smile is short lived as he looks at the wreckage of the hut and its torn down wall. 

"Something big came through here" he muses "Master Yogi I think it would be best if we seek help in the village. We know there was at least one survivor of this tragedy but whomever it was they seem to have gone.

Perhaps in the village we will get our answers..."

He makes a final scan of the hut looking to *spot* anything interesting before stepping back and scanning the outside area too...


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 4, 2003)

_Jval, Arjay _ 

 As Arjay looks over the scattered ruins of the wooden hut, he finds nothing that catches his eye. You both continue down the dirt road and from a slight rise you can see a villiage ahead. The area around the villiage seems to be forested with patches of tall grass and farm plots. You enter the villiage and notice that it is quiet and that few people are about. The drone of insects is the only noise you hear. A few faces look from windows as you past but they quickly dart back into the shadows. Off to the side you see a group of people standing and talking around a small pond.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 4, 2003)

_Mira, Zhangyong, Adus, Yudhistra_ 

 A stout man with a bushy white beard and eyebrows wearing white silk and a yellow turban turns to your greeting. " I am Ranja! You have been sent by the Raja? Praised be! It's terrible quite terrible! The horrors that have been inflicted upon this villiage." He looks down at the covered form on the ground. It looks to be that of a child. "It needs to be killed and quickly before more lives are lost."

OOC: Adus can make out some large animal tracks by the body and the pond. Though the addition of the foot prints from the men have destroyed any hope of telling what kind of creature.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 4, 2003)

"There" Arjay points ahead to the group gathered about the pond "that looks like the most likely place to introduce ourselves to the village and ask any questions"

He continues leading his horse and the Yogi towards the group stopping a few paces off and making a sign of peace and friendship 

"Greetings friends I am Arjay Barandha on a mission to seek the Yogi Sukarman. This Holy man with me is named Jval - what is happening here?"


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Mar 5, 2003)

Yudhistra turns to face Ranja. He is making certain to stay well away from the body, talking at a distance if he must.

"What can you tell us about the  beast?"


----------



## National Acrobat (Mar 5, 2003)

Mira nods in agreement with Yudhistra's question, "yes, my master was most concerned with this news. It unnerved him greatly. Please, tell us all that you can."


----------



## Robbert Raets (Mar 5, 2003)

While keeping an ear and eye out for Ranja's tale and the villagers, Adus investigates the body near the waterside, checking if the child's wounds were inflicted by a creature he knows of.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 6, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> *"There" Arjay points ahead to the group gathered about the pond "that looks like the most likely place to introduce ourselves to the village and ask any questions"
> 
> He continues leading his horse and the Yogi towards the group stopping a few paces off and making a sign of peace and friendship
> 
> "Greetings friends I am Arjay Barandha on a mission to seek the Yogi Sukarman. This Holy man with me is named Jval - what is happening here?" *




Zhangyong sees the two strangers approaching and bounds over on all fours to introduce himself. "Welcome, newcomers," the vanara says as he stands and bows, "I am Zhangyong, brahmin of the Temple of the Great Bear, and we are investigating a death, one of a rash of such that have recently occured. I would humbly request that you wait so that we may conclude our business for it is a most pressing matter. Unless, of course, you can shed some light on this situation?"


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 6, 2003)

Arjay steps back suprised to see the monkey rise up before him 

"Th- thank you Holy One" he bows as he composes himself - what with the Rishi and now the Vanara this has been a day of suprises for the Steepe rider.

"A death! - we also encountered death just outside the village - a destroyed hut, a rotting goat and two graves. We wondered if the people here knew anything of what happened there.

but it seems this village has more troubles than is fair"


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 6, 2003)

"Please, please come with me. This no fit place to explain our troubles to you. My home is near. You must be tired from your trek. My wife will make some tea and a meal." Ranja leads you to a large brick house. His wife and children greets you at the door. "Come sit. Refresh yourselves and I will tell you of this towns troubles." About a dozen children ranging from 4 to 17 excitedly swarm around you asking questions. His wife and a older daughter bring tea and a plates heaping with food. Three men sit with Ranja.


 Adus hangs back with a few of the other men at the pond. Pulling back the sheet you see a young girl about 8 years old. Her neck and back seem to be broken and blood is spattered on her dress and face. Flys swarm about her. You hold back the rising vommit in the back of your throat and one of the men begins to sob. "Sir we will take care of her. It is our duty." says a man in a dirty grey shirt. You can tell that he is a chandalas or untouchable who has been waiting patiently away from the rest of the men. From looking at the girl you see no claw marks or bite marks. It seems she was struck by a powerful blow or blows of some sort. After composing yourself you catch up with the others.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Mar 6, 2003)

Adus eats and drinks as little as is politely possible, relying on his Ring of sustenance as usual. (Unless it tastes _really_ good.)


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Mar 7, 2003)

Yudhistra bows and sits at the table. "Thank you, sir. This meal looks excellent." He will enjoy the meal and make conversation throughout, but will not bring up the attacks or ask about the beast until Ranja opens the subject.


----------



## National Acrobat (Mar 7, 2003)

Mira accepts the hospitality, "under these circumstances, your hospitality is most gracious. If you will permit me, when it is time to send the child's soul on, I would like to be present. I am always very sad and angry when an innocent is robbed of their life in such a fashion. It goes against all that is proper and civilized. The Great Bear weeps when children suffer a fate such as this." Mira sits, cross legged, whereever the group is directed to do so.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 7, 2003)

"You are most kind, friend Ranja," Zhanyong says as he bounds into the house and jumps up to sit in a windowsill. "A blessing on you, your family and this house for your goodwill and generosity. Could you toss some fruit over here please?"

After eating some of the fruit, the brahmin smiles and continues, "Could you bring us up to present on the situation? We have gotten some details from the lama, but I would like to hear you describe it firsthand."


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 9, 2003)

(ooc I'm assuming that Arjay and Jval are now with everyone else and follow along with the group to Ranja's home) 

The Steepe nomad follows along respectfully not wishing to raise the ire of these strangers but knowing that this may be his only chance to discover what happened and find the Yogi Sarkuman.

He sits silently and accepts the food offered and listens...


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 12, 2003)

After the meal is finished, the children are taken from the room and a serious look appears on Ranja's face. "It is a terrible thing that has happened to our villiage and I fear more blood shed before it is through." with a heavy sign he continues "About a month ago, our elephant trainer was found dead next to the watering hole where he usually took the elephants for their bath. The elephants where gone. Disappeared into the forest. It appeared that one of the elephants killed him. A few days later, the body of Priva, a local seamstress was found. She had been out washing clothes by the stream and when she didn't return her husband went looking for her. Her head had been crushed. It was a horrid sight. Believing it to be the work of a rogue elephant, I sent my two best hunters out to trap and kill the animal. The next day, their mangled bodies where found infront of my house. The looked like they had been gored and trampled to death. And now this. One child is killed and her brother is missing. I fear for the worse. I need you to find this monster and kill it before it can murder again."

[OOC: Yes Arjay and Javal are with the group. Sorry for the delay in posting everyone   I just was overloaded the past few days]


----------



## Mirth (Mar 12, 2003)

Zhangyong thinks on Ranja's words for a moment and then bounds out of the windowsill and to the door, pulling himself upright when he gets there. 

"It seems that every moment we spend _not_ catching whatever killed these people is a moment when someone else could die. We should be about our mission post-haste," the brahmin pauses before leaving, "Ranja, you mentioned that there several elephants. How many are we looking for total?"


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 12, 2003)

"A rogue elephant" Arjay grimaces "yes that would explain what happened at the hut we passed just outside the village - although I would think that an elephant would leave more tracks than we saw there.

I will assist but may I first ask you about the Yogi Sarkuman - if I may speak to him this day I can be ready to assist against this elephant much sooner"


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 12, 2003)

Ranja looks to Arjay. "The old hermit? I almost completely forgot about him. I hope he is alright. He lives in a cave on Old Baboon  Hill. It is south of the villiage about a hour's walk.  

He then answers Zhangyong's question. "There were three elephants. A bull and two females. We found the body of one of the females about 2 weeks ago. It had been dead for at least a week."


----------



## Robbert Raets (Mar 12, 2003)

After everyone has asked their questions and gotten their answers, Adus will ask if tracks have been found and where the elephants were kept before the escape. He will also inquire after familiar routes or places the animals may have.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 12, 2003)

"The elephants where kept in a enclosure just outside of town. I can show you it if you wish. As for tracks, our trackers found some but they were the two hunters killed by this beast."


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Mar 13, 2003)

Yudhistra asks, "Is that the brother of the girl killed today who is missing? We should organize a search for him quickly. If he has run off and hidden somplace, he should not be out by himself."


----------



## Robbert Raets (Mar 13, 2003)

"Kshatriya Yudhistra is right. Can you tell us where the children were attacked?"


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 13, 2003)

Ranja looks concerned after hearing your words. "Yes, the brother is still missing and we fear for the worst. The body of the girl was found by the pond and the children's father said they liked to sit by the pond in the evening and watch the stars. I ordered the pond searched incase the boys body was in it."


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 13, 2003)

Standing Arjay bows acknowledgement to Ranja and to the others 
"Please I will take my leave now and go to see the Yogi Sarkuman on Old Baboon Hill. To check on his safety and to see if he knows anything of what is going on. I swear that I will return posthaste and join with your efforts to stop these beasts

Please if you could indicate the way to the Old Babboon Hill I would be greatful" he asks of Ranja hoping that it will not be too difficult and knowing that he can get there reasonably quickly on horseback.
"and to you also holy companion" he turns to Jval "I apologise for my quick departure, but their is an urgency in stopping these elephants - yet my own mission needs also to be completed"

(OOC So anything to say as Arjay leaves?
After leaving the house Arjay will mount his horse and ride south to Baboon Hill - unless Yellow Sign has other plans  )


----------



## Mirth (Mar 13, 2003)

"I will come with you," Zhangyong says to Arjay. "It is not wise to have all of us bound in one direction. Nor do I think it wise for one to be traveling alone. On the way to see the yogi, we may very well solve some of this mystery, for as the Great Bear climbs the tree to seek the honey, he is never sure what each branch may hold."


----------



## National Acrobat (Mar 14, 2003)

Mira stands as Arjay and Zhangyong are leaving, "I will come as well. I am unfamiliar with the area, and a wise person learns the lay of the land, as well as what the land has to say, when they are trying to ensare an evil doer."


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Mar 14, 2003)

Yudhistra looks around at the group of people he barely knows. "What trackers do we have here? We will need to investigate both the elephant enclosure and the pond. I have only a basic knowledge of such things, but it seems to me that the pond would be the best place to start, having the more recent trail."


----------



## National Acrobat (Mar 14, 2003)

Mira turns to Yudhistra, "Tracking and the ways of the wild are not my strong point. I shall leave that to those who are familiar with the ways. I am afraid that I would do more harm than good trying to interpret the signs left by nature. I do agree that the pond needs to be checked. I would like to see if the Yogi may have some information that would be helpful to our cause."


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 14, 2003)

[OOC: So who is going to see the Yogi and who is going to check the pond? From what I can tell: Mira, Arjay, Zhangyong, and Jval are going to Old Baboon Hill to see the Yogi. Is that correct?]


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 14, 2003)

Ranja stands and pats one of his men on the back. "Shava here will be your guide around the villiage. He can show you the places that you wish to go. I will go prepare some lodging for you."


----------



## Robbert Raets (Mar 14, 2003)

Adus will definately scour the pond and it's surroundings for clues, possibly asking bystanders for information. But perhaps it is better if Yudhistra or Mira do the questioning.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Mar 15, 2003)

[OOC I'll be going to the pond with whomever else wishes to come. Hopefully someone will be able to track...]


----------



## Mirth (Mar 15, 2003)

"Well Mira, if you are going to journey to the Yogi as well, then perhaps I would better serve as a tracker for the other group," Zhangyong says as he bows to the devapala, "If I may be so humble, I do have some skill in that area."


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 15, 2003)

"Thank you" he acknowledges the others who offer to accompany him "it seems wise that those skilled in tracking go to the pond whilst Shava takes others to see the Yogi Sarkuman whom I have been sent to meet.

How many of us are here in number - including Shava of course - perhaps half to stay and half to go to Old Baboon Hill"


----------



## National Acrobat (Mar 17, 2003)

"Yes that would be fine, alas I have no skill at all in that area." Mira says to Zhangyong. "I would like to meet this Yogi. I hope that you do not mind." She smiles at him. "I am sure this business with the yogi will not take long, and then we will join you down at the pond."


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 17, 2003)

Ranja listens as you discuss your plans. "If you are going to split up, I will provide another guide for you." He looks over to one of his older children, a tall boy about 14 years old. "Gutpa, my oldest son will stay with those who wish to stay in town and Shava will take the group to Old Baboon Hill."

OOC: So I have Zhangyong, Adus, and Yudhistra going to check out the pond with the boy Gutpa as a guide. Mira, Ayjay, and Jval are going to Old Baboon Hill to see the yogi with Shava as thier guide. Is that ok?


----------



## Mirth (Mar 17, 2003)

_OOC:That sounds right to me, YS._

"It is decided then," Zhangyong does a curt bow to Mira and then turns to Adus and Yudhistra. "Let us not tally any longer for lives are at stake. Gutpa, if you will..." the vanara bounds out the door without waiting for the others.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Mar 18, 2003)

_Pond it is_

Yudhistra nods. "Indeed, we shall go now." He stands and bows to Ranja. "Thank you for your hospitality, sir" He the goes with the others outside.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Mar 18, 2003)

Adus pays his respects to Ranja and hurries after Zhangyong.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 18, 2003)

_Zhangyong, Adus, Yudhistra, and Gutpa_ 

 You make your way back to the pond which is a short distance away. The child's body has already been taken away. The two men continue to dreg the pond with the grappling hook.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 18, 2003)

_Mira, Ayjay, Jval, and Shava _ 

 It takes your group about a hour to reach the flat top hill. It is mainly short grass with several tall wide branching trees. A large troop of baboons feed peacefully around you. They seem to ignore your presence. You see a thached hut ahead. Several large baboons sit around and on the hut quietly eating and grooming themselves.  All is quiet save the wind threw the trees and the movement of the baboons.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 19, 2003)

Arjay enjoys the journey from the village to Old Baboon Hill thanmkful to be away from the linger of death but realising the urgency of this mission.

He studies the baboons cautiously knowing that as wild beasts they could become a threat at anytime. However he notes that they are currently calm and so continues towards the hut.

"So Shava" he asks of their guide "what can you tell me about the yogi Sakurman?"


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Mar 20, 2003)

As the second group reaches the pond Yudhistra looks to the tracker. "Would like assistance, or should we hang back? I would not want to disturb anything..."


----------



## Mirth (Mar 20, 2003)

Zhangyong dismounts from his horse and makes his way on all fours to the water's edge. He begins sniffing the ground and tasting the dirt, looking for any sign of what caused such devastation. In response to Yudhistra's question, the vanara replies, "So many have traversed this area that I doubt a few more can hurt it substantially. Your eyes may be able to spot something that I cannot, so feel free to take a look around. Or if you want, you could talk to the two men in the boat."


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 20, 2003)

_Mira, Ayjay, Jval, and Shava_ 

Shava a tall thin man with a light mustache turns to Ayjay. "The Yogi is very reculsive and he wishes to mediate and expand his awareness of the spirit realm. We do not have much contact with him in the villiage. He comes down maybe once a year to collect alms and supplies. 

As you near the entrance to the hut you notice several items thrown about the ground including a bloody white piece of cloth. Inside the hut you see a vague form on the ground and several other forms moving about. The air around the hut is thick with flys.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 20, 2003)

_Zhangyong, Adus, Yudhistra, and Gutpa _ 

 It is hard to pick up anthing from the trampled ground around the pond. Though Adus notices a several fallen trees on the edge of a forest not far away. As you inspect this you can tell a very large animal most likely a elephant crashed through the thick brush and tress here. Zhangyong finds a large elephant foot print in the mud a few yard into the forest. It appears the elephant came from the east.


----------



## National Acrobat (Mar 21, 2003)

Mira unhooks her Heavy Pick from her belt and pulls her shield from her back. "I fear that we may have come only to discover that death has arrived first. I fear the worst. This scene disturbs me greatly." Mira goes into martial mode, carefully approaching the entrance to the hut, leaving the debris and scattered items for others to examine while she guages the threat from the hut.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 22, 2003)

'Hmmm would seem that way" Arjay replies to Mira as he to goes into a ready stance and reaches back for his Kukri.

He sniffs the air for any scent of sign and his eyes and ears are alert as he follows Mira in...


----------



## Mirth (Mar 24, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *Zhangyong, Adus, Yudhistra, and Gutpa
> 
> It is hard to pick up anthing from the trampled ground around the pond. Though Adus notices a several fallen trees on the edge of a forest not far away. As you inspect this you can tell a very large animal most likely a elephant crashed through the thick brush and tress here. Zhangyong finds a large elephant foot print in the mud a few yard into the forest. It appears the elephant came from the east. *




Zhangyong chatters and screeches in vanaran for a moment when he finds the elephant track. Then he jumps around for a bit, waving his arms about before calling out to the others, "It's definitely an elephant. No mistaking this impression. I'm not sure where it is now, though." Zhangyong uses his _Wings of Flying_ to ascend above the treeline and see if he can spot any further sign of the rogue elephant. Descending, he reports his findings to the group.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Mar 24, 2003)

Adus ponders the tactical advantage of flying as he inspects the print found by Zhangyong and waits for the Vanara's return.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 24, 2003)

_Mira, Ayjay, Jval, and Shava_ 

 As Mira and Ayjay move up to the hut's entrance their eyes start to adjust to the darkness inside the hut. Laying on the ground just inside is a body of a older man. A cloud of flys hover overhead. The body is covered in wounds and his simple white robe is tattered and blood soaked. Sitting around the body are several large male baboons. Their fur is blood splattered and they seem to be eating. Mira's stomach rolls as she sees that the baboons hold pieces of bloody flesh in their hands and mouths. 
 Almost at once the baboons turn their heads to stare at you. A reddish light seems to grow in their eyes. The sounds of the baboons outside also stops and you can see that they all are staring at you with that same hellish red light in their eyes.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 24, 2003)

_Zhangyong, Adus, Yudhistra, and Gutpa_ 

 As Zhangyong rises into the air, he looks about. Off to the east a mile or two he sees several vultures circling what looks to be a hut.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 24, 2003)

_Sanjit_ 

When Sanjit woke this morning the foul smell of corruption assailed his sensive nose. Walking out the front of his hut he is shocked to see a dead elephant not 30 feet from his door. It's bloated corpse would seem to indicate that it has been dead for a while but it was not there last night.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Mar 24, 2003)

Yudhistra says, "We should probably not hunt the creature until the rest of the group return. Zhangyong, can you see if the boy left any tracks?"


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 24, 2003)

"These are not natural creatures" Arjay hisses as he sees the Baboons turn 

"everyone" he quickly glances back at the others in the group "get ready to defend yourselves and then retreat when you see Mira and I coming"


"I'm going in to the get the body" he says to Mira calmly as he makes ready to move in "Cover me" 

Then as his Mind becomes focussed he can feel his muscles tense and with the speed of thought he rushes in to pull the body out and escape the Baboons...

(Base Speed 40+Speed of Thought =Spd 50 + Hustle (extral partial action in next round - use to pick up the body?)


----------



## Mirth (Mar 25, 2003)

Byrons_Ghost said:
			
		

> *Yudhistra says, "We should probably not hunt the creature until the rest of the group return. Zhangyong, can you see if the boy left any tracks?" *




"I reluctantly agree with you," Zhangyong says in reply. The brahmin paces back and forth, holding the end of his tail in one hand and letting it curl around his fingers. "My need to prevent any further death makes me want to investigate the hut I spotted further on, but the vultures hovering there tell me that death has beaten us yet again. I do not like this feeling of helplessness." The vanara's wide eyes look up, brimming with tears. He quickly looks down again and wipes his eyes clean, regaining his composure. "I will look for signs of the boy. Yes, that is what I should do."


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot (Mar 25, 2003)

(in his natural hybrid form)

Sanjit wrinkles his muzzle in aversion, _A many-day dead elephant in front of Sanjit's humble home?  Surely this is a cruel prank by some jealous devata at poor Sanjit's expense..._ 
Reaching inside the doorway to his hut, he will grab his nearby crossbow off the wall and nocks a silvered quarrel.  Sanjit approaches the elephant corpse cautiously, examining it for cause of death or direction of travel while exclaiming to the trees, beady eyes wide:
"_Mischevious Devata of the forest, leave kind Sanjit in peace to create his humble idols; he is but a lowly spirit of the least import, oh great, horrible Devata!_"


----------



## National Acrobat (Mar 25, 2003)

Mira prepares for combat, allowing for Arjay to retrieve the body, but waiting to strike should he need assistance.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Mar 26, 2003)

"You speak of a hut. I can investigate it by myself, if that would put you at ease." Adus prepares his weapons and _Chameleon Skin_.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 26, 2003)

_Mira, Ayjay, Jval, and Shava _ 

 With a blinding speed, Ayjay rushes into the hut and grabs the body of the Yogi and then runs out the door and away. Several of the large male baboons who where in the hut attempt to bite Ayjay as he runs by them. One's sharp fangs bite into his calf (4 points of damage). Seeing Ayjay under attack Mira moves to strike one of the Baboons who is by the front of the hut. (hit for 6 points of damage.) The baboon cries in pain but is still standing. Alike a rushing tide the baboons charge to attack. All can tell this is a very unusual behavior for a normal baboon. Two attack Mira but her armor and speed help her evade their bites. One who was near where Ayjay ran to leaps to attack but it misses. Before Jval can act four of the beasts leap upon him. Three bite deeply and hang on (savaging him for 24 points of damage). One rushes at Shava but misses with a clumsy bite. More of the beasts rush forwards. There must be 20 or 30 of the creatures. 

Init.
Arjay  22
Mira 22
Baboons 14
Jval 13
Shava 5


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 26, 2003)

_Sanjit _ 

 As Sanjit looks at the dead elephant with puzzled look on his face. His sensitive ears hears something moving threw the tall grass not 30 feet away.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 26, 2003)

_Zhangyong, Adus, Yudhistra, and Gutpa_ 

 Gutpa speaks up. That hut must belong to the Mongoose-man, Sanjit. He has lived there for a few seasons. Though he tends to keep to himself. He come into town to buy supplies and sale carvings that he makes.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Mar 27, 2003)

Yudhistra says, "Perhaps we should make sure that he is well, then. If the boy hasn't left any traces here, we won't be able to find him."


----------



## Mirth (Mar 27, 2003)

Byrons_Ghost said:
			
		

> *Yudhistra says, "Perhaps we should make sure that he is well, then. If the boy hasn't left any traces here, we won't be able to find him." *




If there are nothing to be found of the boy, Zhangyong will agree and set out for the residence of the Mongoose-man.


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot (Mar 27, 2003)

_"Cruel elephant-slayer Sanjit sees you now!" _  Sanjit shouts at the sounds _" Sanjit is a powerful devata as well, yes, indeed he is.  A swami of great, mysterious power! Sanjit will punish you, cruel spirit..."_ Sanjit, raises his paw and utters a few arcane phrases invoking the powers of the esoteric.  His fur shimmers with irridescence as scales coat his skin, radiating out from a small lizard brand on his left shoulder.  He points his crossbow in the direction of the noise. _"Come and show yourself, beastly devata..."_ 

(Casting scales of the lizard +3 nat. armor and readying to fire if nothing happens, waiting until a discernable threat appears; Intimidate +0, ::sigh:: not the most wise mongoose that ever lived...)


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 27, 2003)

Arjay runs hoping the others will follow until he sees that four ofthe beasts have attacked Jval!

"Damn" he curses as he drops the body to the ground and goes runs other to Jval his kukri ready. He grabs a babboon and tries to rip it off Jval swinging his blade 'Great Fang' at the creatures spine as he does so.

Looking up he sees Shava "run back to the village now!" he commands...


----------



## Robbert Raets (Mar 27, 2003)

Adus sets out to Sanjit's hut. He will try to move as stealthily as possible. 

He tells his companions as he dissapears into the undergrowth: "I will go there now. If I find nothing unusual there, I will return swiftly. Eyes open!"


----------



## National Acrobat (Mar 27, 2003)

"By the great bear!" Mira yells, this is unexpected. She presses the attack, attempting to do as much damage as possible.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 27, 2003)

_Zhangyong, Adus, Yudhistra, and Gutpa _ 

 Zhongyong, Yudhistra, and Gutpa do a careful search of the area looking for signs of the boy. While Adus swiftly runs towards Sanjit's hut. After several minutes Zhongyong finds a torn piece of white cotton with a small blood stain. Yudhistra finds a small foot print which Zhongyong thinks could be the boy's. It appears to be headed east.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 27, 2003)

_Mira, Ayjay, Jval, and Shava _ 

Init.
Arjay 22
Mira 22
Baboons 14
Jval 13
Shava 5

Arjay rushes to Jval's aid. His bright kurki slashes into one of the baboons attacking Jval (7 points of damage). The baboon falls to the ground seriously wounded. Mira's heavy pick smashes into the head of a attacking baboon knocking it out. (9 points of damage). The frenzied beasts attack in return. Two attack Mira with one biting her leg (6 points of damage). Two attack Arjay both missing. Two continue to maul Jval (8 points of damage). Jval falls to the ground bleeding. Shava runs for cover.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 27, 2003)

Arjay curses as Jval collapses to the ground - he really doesn't need two bodies to carry back to town. Ignoring the two Baboons that attacked him for now he instead grabs at the two mauling Jval bringing his kukri to bear on one of them whilst he grabs and attempts to throw the other one away from Jvals body - at least long enough to kill one before dealing with the next...


----------



## Mirth (Mar 29, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *Zhangyong, Adus, Yudhistra, and Gutpa
> 
> Zhangyong, Yudhistra, and Gutpa do a careful search of the area looking for signs of the boy. While Adus swiftly runs towards Sanjit's hut. After several minutes Zhangyong finds a torn piece of white cotton with a small blood stain. Yudhistra finds a small foot print which Zhangyong thinks could be the boy's. It appears to be headed east. *




"Well, it would seem that our boy was headed in the same direction as the hut," Zhangyong says as he holds the piece of cotton tight in one hand and bounds forward on all fours. "Let us hope we are not too late!"


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Mar 30, 2003)

Yudhistra nods grimly and follows Zhangyong along the trail.


----------



## National Acrobat (Mar 31, 2003)

Mira presses her attack on those around her, hoping to keep their attention on her instead of the others, especially the fallen one.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 1, 2003)

[OOC: Sorry for the slow down but my internet access has been limited lately. I will try and get caught up in posting today.]


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 1, 2003)

_Mira, Ayjay, Jval, and Shava _

Init.
Arjay 22
Mira 22
Baboons 14
Jval -down and bleeding-
Shava 5


Arjay and Mira attack the enraged baboons. Arjay's blade slices through the neck of one decapitating it (crit. for 15 points of damage). Mira's heavy pick slams into another baboon and sends it tumbling (8 points of damage). The baboons begin to circle the two fighters. Their red glowing eyes burn with a hateful intensity. Two attack Mira but she fends them off. Two attack Arjay with one biting his hand (4 points of damage). Shava continues to run away and the baboons ignore him and concentrate on Arjay and Mira. Jval lies in a heap at Arjay's feet with blood splattered on his white robe.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 1, 2003)

_Sanjit_ 

With is crossbow ready, Sanjit waits for a reply to his challenge. Out of the tall elephant grass emerges a young boy of around 10 years of age. He appears battered and brusied with cuts from the tall grass along his chest and arms. He walks forward a few steps and them collapses.


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot (Apr 2, 2003)

_Not a Devata after all...but a village boy._ Sanjit approaches cautiously to examine his wounds.  He will pick the child up quickly and carry him inside his hut, therein boiling some water and attempting to bind his wounds to the best of his ability. _"There village boy, you will be safe with Sanjit for a while... he has magic that will save you, poor boy."_ (casts endurance- on the child, whom he has placed on the hut floor)


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 2, 2003)

(ooc so how many Baboons are we facing? And where's my horse?

Oh and I've got Boots of Speed! and a Ring of Stablization)

Cautiously bending down Arjay slips the crystal ring from his own finger onto that of Jval hoping that its power will help the fallen man stablize.

"We achieve little by remaining her to fight these creatures" Arjay grimaced his eyes still fixed upon the circling pack "we must escape quickly, taking the bodies and hope that we outrun the beasts.

I am perhaps quicker than you are" he says to Mira "so I will stay and allow you time to make distance before I follow. If you will take Jval then I will take the Yogi

What say you? do we run or do you wish to stay and fight?"


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 3, 2003)

OOC: There is about 20 or so baboons around you. When the baboons got that red glow in their eyes your horses paniced and ran off. Arjay and Mira are back to back with Jval's body at your feet. Your guide has run off and the baboons have ignored him. The yogi's body is a few feet away.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 3, 2003)

_Adus_

You quickly make your way in the direction of the hut. After a few minutes you come out of some tall grass to see the hut, a rotting corpse of a elephant, and a beastlike man bent over the body of a boy. 

_Zhangyong,  Yudhistra, and Gutpa _

Treking forwards Zhangyong finds a faint trail which could be from the boy. It leads you in the direction of the hut and after Adus.

_Sanjit_
The boy does not seem to be seriously hurt. A few bruises and cuts. But he appears to be in shock and has a blank stare.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Apr 4, 2003)

Aim my bow at Sanjit and yell: "Step away from the child!!" (Heroes confusing each other for bad guys are so much fun, don'tya agree? )


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot (Apr 4, 2003)

(ok forget the spellcasting)
Sanjit looks up at the Muni and steps back _Sanjit is a powerful Swami city folk... put down your weapon; he wishes to help this child_


----------



## National Acrobat (Apr 5, 2003)

Mira glances at the situation, then speaks to Arjay, "death would serve no purpose here. We should try to effect an exit. I just do not know how far we will get without horses."


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 5, 2003)

"Far enough to not be surrounded" the Nomad growls "and hopefully if we get far enough these demons will not chase us.

Come around and take this man. I will try and give you time before following with the Swami - perhaps the element of surpise will help us. Ready?..."

Arjays body is tense ready to spin and allow Mira to take up Jval. If that goes well he intends defend the pair as they escape before he himself attempts his own escape...


----------



## Mirth (Apr 6, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *Zhangyong,  Yudhistra, and Gutpa
> 
> Treking forwards Zhangyong finds a faint trail which could be from the boy. It leads you in the direction of the hut and after Adus.*




"We are on the trail of the dead, I fear," Zhangyong shouts behind to the others as he bounds ahead on all fours through the trees. "Hurry! We must not give up hope."


----------



## Robbert Raets (Apr 7, 2003)

"I am hardly a city-dweller, Mongoose-Man. And one who is unsure of your allegiance and intentions, but for now, you may proceed." (Adus lowers his bow.)


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 8, 2003)

_Zhangyong, Yudhistra, and Gutpa_ 

Making your way through some thick elephant grass and a corpse of trees, you sight the hut. The smell of rotting flesh is faint in the air. Ahead you see Adus and a aminalistic man talking, a small form at their feet. About 30 feet away from them, the body of a badly decomposing elephant can be see.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 8, 2003)

_Mira, Ayjay, Jval, and Shava_ 

Ayjay springs into action, attacking a baboon and slaying it (crit. for 12 points of damage). Mira picks up Jval and runs through the opening made by Ayjay's attack. Several baboons attack, one biting Ayjay in the leg (4 points of damage). Mira though burdened with carring Jval evades two attacking baboons.


----------



## National Acrobat (Apr 8, 2003)

Mira sprints to safety, ignoring attacks as long as she can in order to safely carry the yogi's body to a place that is secure.


----------



## Mirth (Apr 8, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *Zhangyong, Yudhistra, and Gutpa
> 
> Making your way through some thick elephant grass and a corpse of trees, you sight the hut. The smell of rotting flesh is faint in the air. Ahead you see Adus and a aminalistic man talking, a small form at their feet. About 30 feet away from them, the body of a badly decomposing elephant can be see. *




"The boy!" Zhangyong shouts then releases a high-pitched chatter and bounds towards the form. The vanara looks at the stranger and shouts, "What have you done to him?"


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 8, 2003)

National Acrobat said:
			
		

> *Mira sprints to safety, ignoring attacks as long as she can in order to safely carry the yogi's body to a place that is secure. *




Arjay can feel the rage building within him as he leaps amongst the Babboons his Kukri 'Great Fang'  whirling and striking Babboon flesh. He waits till he is confident that Mira is far enough away and then leaps over to the body of the Yogi Sarkuman and lifting him up begins to run...


(ooc Can I use Speed of Thought and Hustle whilst Raging? If not then no rage - speed is the key here!)


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot (Apr 9, 2003)

_" Sanjit has done nothing to the village-boy Vanara...  Sanjit is but a humble spirit in his humble home."_ Sanjit glances at the elephant corpse _"Some cruel creature has done this here, some evil devata of the jungle... Sanjit must indeed be a terrifyng creature to behold!"_ With a sudden look of realization, Sanjit's snout begins to shorten as his posture straightens slightly.  His paws elongate into hands and before you stands a thin man with the hint of a mustache and beard (only a few whiskers really) and beady eyes that dart from the large man with the bow, to the frantic humanoid ape in front of him.  _"You see now... Sanjit is a powerful Swami, but he would not harm the people of the village, who treat him with respect..."_


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Apr 9, 2003)

Yudhistra glances at Adus, as if for confirmation of the swami's story. Seeing no disagreement, he asks "Can you tell us what happened here, swami?"


----------



## Robbert Raets (Apr 9, 2003)

"'I apologise for speaking out of turn, Kshatriya, but should we not return the boy to the village first?""


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 9, 2003)

_Mira, Ayjay_ 

Mira with the burden of Jval's body over her shoulder runs threw the gap in the hostile baboons. Dodging and weaving she evades the attack of one of them. Ayjay seeing her start to move away summons his inner strength to lift the hermit's body and run after her. (yes you can rage). With superhuman strength and speed, Ayjay catches up with Mira, the baboons giving chase. After running a few hundred yards with the apes in pursuit, the ground infront of you gives way to a cliff. Down below some 30 feet a waterfall spills into a stream. You turn and see the baboons in a tight circle advance towards you blocking any retreat. Their red eyes glaring and what seems to be a horrid mocking laugh escapes their throats.


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 9, 2003)

Gazing down at the waterfall and stream bleow then back at the advancing baboons. Arjay growls as he tries to assess the relative risk - stay and fight the remaining Baboons or jump and leave his fate in the hands of the spirits.

He quickly looks across at Mira 
"do we jump?" he asks having made up his mind to do so "I am willing!"

(ooc plus rage and catfall should help)


----------



## Mirth (Apr 9, 2003)

Hearing Sanjit's explanation, Zhangyong ignores him and places all of his attention on the boy. After checking over the boy's body, the brahmin will try and spontaneously cast any healing he needs to in order to help the boy recover. "You are correct, Adus," the vanara says without looking up, "he should be returned to the village post-haste. I can fly him back quite quickly. The rest of you should stay here and examine the elephant. I will return as soon as possible."


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot (Apr 10, 2003)

"Oh good Brahmin, Sanjit thinks that this boy may have seen the creature that left the elephant in front of his humble home... perhaps he can tell Sanjit where to find this devata, so that he may scold it for playing pranks."


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Apr 11, 2003)

Yudhistra nods. "This is correct, we should return the boy to his family. Is it safe to move him?"


----------



## National Acrobat (Apr 11, 2003)

"Hmm," says Mira. "I do not know what is more dangerous. Escaping the Baboons is paramount, but I do not wish to drown. Hopefully, the water is not to deep. I imagine that we should jump, it seems to be the only way out." Mira is resigned to the fact that she is going to have to jump to escape the baboons.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 11, 2003)

_Mira, Ayjay_ 

The baboons begin to press forward and with a loud screech they charge, a mass of fur and fangs. 

[OOC: Tell me if you jump or not and anything that would help you if you do. Also, what are you doing with the bodies that you are carrying?]


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 11, 2003)

_Zhangyong, Adus, Yudhistra, Sanjit, and Gutpa _ 

As Zhangyong's healing power washes over the boy his cuts, scraps, and bruises disappear. A healthy color returns to his body but he still is unreponsive.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Apr 11, 2003)

"I see there is great power in your paws, friend Zhangyong." Adus treats them to one of his rare, and f-ugly smiles....
"Swami Sanjit, would you aide me in investigating the Elephant's body while my companions return this child to it's mother?"


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot (Apr 11, 2003)

_"Sanjit will help you, but he does not wish to touch the corpse"_  Sanjit waits for Adus to lead the search...


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 12, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *Mira, Ayjay
> 
> The baboons begin to press forward and with a loud screech they charge, a mass of fur and fangs.
> 
> [OOC: Tell me if you jump or not and anything that would help you if you do. Also, what are you doing with the bodies that you are carrying?] *




"Give me Jval" Arjay says to Mira as he steps over to take the man. Grinning Arjay manouveres the two Yogis so that he has his own arms hitched under the armpits of each, around therir backs  and then his hands locked across his own chest. Akward but functional
"Jump feet first into the waterfall" he says to Mira "the pressure should push you up and away from the its base. Hopefully it is deep enough that we can swim without hitting the bottom - if not then better a broken leg than a broken head!"

and with that he manifests cats grace and makes the leap of faith...

(Cats Grace and hopefully I'm still raging...)


----------



## National Acrobat (Apr 13, 2003)

Mira has absolutely nothing to aid her. She passes the man to Arjay, and then follows his instructions, leaping into the water.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 14, 2003)

_Mira and Ayjay_ 

Just at the baboons charge, Mira and Ayjay jump. Even with the added load of the two bodies, Ayjay keeps his balance and lands in the water feet first. Mira dives effortlessly into the deep pool. Once Ayjay hit the water he begins to struggle for the surface. The two bodies are very difficult to control even with his rage induced strength. Suddenly Mira appears to help. She moves threw the water with easy and swims like a fish. You both are able to reach the surface and drag the bodies to a shore. The  current has carried you about 100 feet down the small river.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 14, 2003)

_Sanjit's Hut_

Zhangyong flies to the villiage with the boy and the other investigate the corpse of the elephant. It appears to be a female elephant and it looks like it has been dead for about a week. Large puncture holes can be seen in it's side.


----------



## Mirth (Apr 15, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *Sanjit's Hut
> 
> Zhangyong flies to the village with the boy...*




"You will be alright, you will be alright," the brahmin mumbles to the boy as he cradles him in his arms and makes the short flight back into town. "The Great Bear slumbers with you in the cold night and will wake you when the time of hibernation is over."

The vanara will make his way to the house of Gutpa's father and call on him for help in finding the boy's mother. As soon as he is sure the boy is safe and being tended to, Zhangyong will fly back to the group and the dead elephant.

_OOC: Sorry about the delay in posting. I hope you saw my thread in Talking the Talk._


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 15, 2003)

"Is everyone okay?" Arjay coughs as he pulls his wet and beaten body out of the water. 
He gazes back up at the cliff to check that no Babbooms have dared to jump in after them before looking back over to Mira and the two bodies.

"Are they alive or dead?" he grimaces at Mira before turning his attention to the two limp bodies that they have dragged this far. He looks to Jval first checking for any kind of vital sign and then does the same to the body of the old hermit...


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Apr 16, 2003)

Yudhistra shakes his head. "This is very strange. Why would something leave a dead elephant here? Unless it no longer wished to feed of it..."

He looks around. "We should look for more tracks, it would have taken a large creature to move the elephant here, possibly even dragging it. If there are no signs of passage, then perhaps a large bird, or even some form of magic."


----------



## National Acrobat (Apr 16, 2003)

Mira surfaces for air, "oddly enough, I am fine. I did not relish the jump, for it is not something that I do regularly. Let me help you with them." She moves to help with the bodies, checking for signs of life.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 16, 2003)

_Arjay and Mira_ 

With Mira's help Arjay reachs the shore of the river. Arjay's rage leaves him and he feels drained. Looking over the bodies you can tell that the Jval is gravely hurt but he seems to be stable at the moment. The hermit looks to have been dead for a while. Far off in the distance you hear the cries of the baboons.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 16, 2003)

_Sanjit's Hut_ 

 Examining the ground around the body of the elephant, you find the tracks of the elephant and they appear fresh. It looks like the elephant walked to the spot and then dropped to the ground.

 Adus spots something sticking into the elephant near it's shoulder. Pulling it out, it appears to be a 6 inch dart in the shape of a adder.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 16, 2003)

_Zhangyong_ 

 Zhangyong quickly makes his way the the villiage and hands the boy over to some villiagers. Confident that the boy is in good hands, Zhangyong flies back to the hut.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Apr 16, 2003)

This wouldn't happen to be the kinds of adder-shaped daggers Adus has, um, 'encountered' before, would they?


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 16, 2003)

Examining the dart. Adus thinks it could be of Yuan-ti design.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Apr 16, 2003)

"*Snakemen*...." Hisses Adus "I could have known..."


----------



## Mirth (Apr 17, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *"Snakemen...." Hisses Adus "I could have known..." *




Zhangyong hears Adus' words as he returns from the village. Alighting on the ground, the brahmin looks at the dart with a low growl in his throat, "The betrayers..." Then he crouches next to the pachyderm sniffing at its dead carcass as well as handfuls of the dirt that surrounds it. Looking up, the vanara's brow is furrowed and his eyes belie a hatred unbound, "If the vile folk are about, we should regroup with Mira at the village and make a battle plan. Perhaps it would be best if you traveled with us, Sanjit, for your own safety."


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 17, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *Arjay and Mira
> 
> With Mira's help Arjay reachs the shore of the river. Arjay's rage leaves him and he feels drained. Looking over the bodies you can tell that the Jval is gravely hurt but he seems to be stable at the moment. The hermit looks to have been dead for a while. Far off in the distance you hear the cries of the baboons. *




"In my youth I'd take such risks daily" the Steepeman replies looking up at the waterfall and remembering similar mountain streams "but my old body is not so ready for such things anymore... 

But no time to waste we must get Jval to a healer, and honour the old man with proper disposal" he adds sadly

"so which way to the village?"


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot (Apr 18, 2003)

Sanjit's eyes grow wide at the sight of the dart, " Yes...yes, Sanjit can be of no use hiding in his hut...alone...err... Sanjit will come, yes, and help the good Brahmin and his retinue with his powerful magic!"


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Apr 18, 2003)

Yudhistra looks grim. "I agree. We should return to the village and tell the rest of what we have found. People need to be warned."

"We also have a puzzle for the wise men- did the dart make the elephant decay quickly, or has it been dead all this time, and walked here in spite of death?"


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 19, 2003)

_Arjay and Mira_

You try and get your bearing and you head off in the direction you think the villiage should be. The sun is hot and the wind has died down to a faint breeze. Jval moans but does not wake as you carry him. After about a hour or so you finally see the villiage ahead of you. You pace quickens and you finally reach it's outskirts. You see the others sitting outside a hut under a shade tree and they seem to be talking.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 19, 2003)

_Zhangyong, Adus, Yudhistra, Sanjit, and Gutpa_ 

 Sanjit gathers a few things and you head back to the villiage. After a short walk you reach the villiage. You are met by Ranja and a few of his men. "Praised be the Spirits you have returned safely. I do not have the words to express our gratitude for your finding of the child." He bows low to you. His eyes begin to water. "Please come and have some refreshments" He motions to a large shade tree by his hut in which several chairs have been placed.


----------



## Mirth (Apr 20, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *Zhangyong, Adus, Yudhistra, Sanjit, and Gutpa
> 
> Sanjit gathers a few things and you head back to the villiage. After a short walk you reach the villiage. You are met by Ranja and a few of his men. "Praised be the Spirits you have returned safely. I do not have the words to express our gratitude for your finding of the child." He bows low to you. His eyes begin to water. "Please come and have some refreshments" He motions to a large shade tree by his hut in which several chairs have been placed. *




Zhangyong bows in return, saying to Ranja, "The Great Bear's hug is infinitely warm and gracious. The boy will be safe."

Jumping up onto one of the low branches of the tree, the vanara continues, obviously agitated, "However, the rest of us may not be safe much longer, especially if the serpents are here. This is no time for refreshments, I'm afraid. We must find Mira and make contingencies. Have you seen her?"


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 20, 2003)

"Remain calm friend" Arjay says to the moaning Jval as they make their way towards the village
"at least him moaning indicates that he is still beyond death" he says to Mira grimly

Then as the village comes into view his heart lifts

"A healer quickly" he cries out as he increases his pace "we have a man injured and another in need of last rites."


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 22, 2003)

"Serpents? Yuan-ti here? Are you sure?" asks Ranja with a worried look on his face. "Your friends have not returned yet from the hermit's home. Could they be in danger?" Suddenly Adus cries out. "There they are!" The group under the tree turn to see Mira and Arjay, their clothes riped and covered with many blood stains, walking up the dirt road carrying two bodies.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Apr 22, 2003)

Adus jumps up and runs towards Arjay and Mira. He yells: "Did the Snake-Men attack you?! Were it the accursed Yuan-Ti?!"


----------



## National Acrobat (Apr 22, 2003)

Mira hails the rest of the group as they are sitting and talking. "Terrible, terrible. There is something most wicked at work here. We were beset by creatures of the forest while attempting to see the yogi. Jval is gravely hurt. The baboons rushed us. Their eyes, demented. Something evil is in the forests around the village. It infects the animals." She is tired, almost out of breath.


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 22, 2003)

"Not snakemen" Arjay replies grimly and succint "quick Jval needs a healer, so if any of you are skilled come now"

He pushes forward towards the group carrying Jval into the shade before laying him down gently.

"The other man" he then turns to the village headman Ranja "he is dead and beyond mortal aid. Is he the Yogi Sakurman?"


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 22, 2003)

Ranja looks over at the body. "Oh by the Spirits! It is indeed the holy man Sakurman!"


----------



## Mirth (Apr 23, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> *"Not snakemen" Arjay replies grimly and succint "quick Jval needs a healer, so if any of you are skilled come now"
> 
> He pushes forward towards the group carrying Jval into the shade before laying him down gently.*




With uncommon speed and grace, Zhangyong leaps from his tree branch and bounds over to the body of the fallen Jval. Cradling him in his arms, the brahmin tries to determine the extent of his wounds. Without looking up, he calls out to Mira, "I will take care of this, devapala, but you need to form a battle plan. The serpents lie in wait for us and we must be quick to strike back."


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Apr 23, 2003)

[OOC What time of day is it? I'm guessing around early afternoon or so?]

Yudhistra turns to Ranja. "These darts [indicating to them] were found in the elephant, and they are of serpent make. We do not yet know where the serpents are, or their numbers, but you should warn your people and try to get outlying families into the village. I would also advise setting patrols, especially at night."


----------



## National Acrobat (Apr 23, 2003)

"Yes, yes," Mira says, as she thinks for a moment. "These darts apparently have a drug or poison that changes the nature of the victim. It is apparent that the baboons tore the yogi up right before we arrived, and would have done the same to us. We need to take the fight to the snake men, and to drive them into the forest, away from the area. Perhaps we should head into the jungle, to act as bait. Lure them into a trap, and then pounce upon them. They will not be expecting that. So far they have preyed on the innocent and weak. We should give them a taste of their own medicine." She looks around for any other suggestions that may be had.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 23, 2003)

[OOC: It is late afternoon. Dusk is about 2 or 3 hours away.]

Zhangyong, looking over Jval can tell that he is grievously wounded (-4 hp) but stable at the moment. You would think that his wounds would be bleeding more but they are not. He appears feverish though. He need his wounds tended too quickly you think. You can also tell that Mira and Arjay are also wounded. 

"I have placed men to watch the villiage day and night but they have yet to see anything" says Ranja. "Why would the Yuan-ti attack women and children so?"


----------



## Robbert Raets (Apr 23, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *"Why would the Yuan-ti attack women and children so?" *




"Because they are craven weaklings. Afraid to face our warriors, they attack the ones who cannot defend themselves."


----------



## National Acrobat (Apr 23, 2003)

OOC: someone smack me next time we are near water. I don't know what I was afraid of-Mira can breath water...

Mira nods her agreement with Adus, "yes they are cowards. They strike at night or from a position where they cannot be observed. They blend well in with the foilage. That is why the fight needs to be taken to them. They are not used to direct confrontation."


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 25, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> With uncommon speed and grace, Zhangyong leaps from his tree branch and bounds over to the body of the fallen Jval. Cradling him in his arms, the brahmin tries to determine the extent of his wounds. Without looking up, he calls out to Mira, "I will take care of this, devapala, but you need to form a battle plan. The serpents lie in wait for us and we must be quick to strike back." *




"Is he going to be alright?" Arjay asks of the Vanara not knowing whethjer to trust him or not after the run in with the Babbons.

"Tell me" he continues after Zhangyongs reply "and forgive me if I offend. Do you have an affinity with Babboons?, can you explain why they attacked us - and the dead Yogi?"


----------



## Mirth (Apr 25, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *Zhangyong, looking over Jval can tell that he is grievously wounded (-4 hp) but stable at the moment. You would think that his wounds would be bleeding more but they are not. He appears feverish though. He need his wounds tended too quickly you think. You can also tell that Mira and Arjay are also wounded.*




_OOC: I've been waiting all this time for YS to post and then somehow completely missed this.  Sorry, folks._

Zhangyong quickly converts as much of his magic as he needs to cure Jval and then Mira.



			
				Tonguez said:
			
		

> *"Is he going to be alright?" Arjay asks of the Vanara not knowing whether to trust him after the run in with the Babbons.
> 
> "Tell me," he continues after Zhangyongs reply, "and forgive me if I offend. Do you have an affinity with Baboons? Can you explain why they attacked us - and the dead Yogi?"*




"I can only hope so," the brahmin says. "But you have wounds of your own that need tending. Let me see your arm."

"Vanara have as much in common with Baboons as you do, although that might be hard to believe at first," Zhangyong grins, baring his large canine teeth, as he cleans Arjay's cuts. "As for why they attacked you, blame the serpents. Their forked tongues can make anyone act counter to their true purposes." The vanara pauses and his eyes darken, then he shakes his head and continues. "They are most dangerous, most dangerous."

 After he is done with the healing, Zhangyong kneels down, exhausted. "Night is coming on quickly, but I need to recoup. We should move the villagers to a central location and post guards. We can begin routing out the serpents once all of us are up to full speed."

_OOC: YS, I need an updated list of what level spells I've converted so I can determine which ones I've got left. I know I healed the boy before._


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot (Apr 25, 2003)

Sanjit, who has been nervously observing the interactions silently thus far looks suddenly concerned, " The cursed sepents, Sanjit knows of them, yes indeed... they have attacked during the cover of night before, yes..." He pauses and looks around and sniffs the air... "Sanjit does not like these places of humanity... but the Vanara called Zhangyong is quite right, yes, yes; Sanjit will defend these poor village humans and destroy the Yuan-ti."


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Apr 26, 2003)

Yudhistra says, "I agree with Zhangyong. We should wait until daylight to hunt the serpents, when we have recovered and when they have less of an advantage."

[OOC Do we know if they have low-light vision or anything like that?]


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 27, 2003)

Arjay suddenly becomes concious of his own wounds - and looks down to see the blood upon his arm and legs. He stretches his arm out to the Vanara stoically.

"Forgive me holy one" he says simply

 "I was sent by my Father-in-law to find the Yogi Sarkuman and arrive to find him murdered by baboons and must return ignorant of why I came. 
But if as you say Serpent men are involved then at least I can remain and avenge his death and protect those who must remain here..."


----------



## Mirth (Apr 28, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> *Arjay suddenly becomes concious of his own wounds - and looks down to see the blood upon his arm and legs. He stretches his arm out to the Vanara stoically.
> 
> "Forgive me holy one" he says simply
> 
> ...




"Perhaps you were not meant to find the yogi at all... " Zhangyong says as he applies healing to Arjay's wounds, "... but instead to find his killers. The journey is not always clear to us until look back at the path that got us here." Looking up again, the brahmin pats Arjay on the shoulder and gives him a reassuring smile. "We should get some rest for we have a hard task ahead of us."


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 28, 2003)

[OOC: Sorry for the delay. I was off on a fishing trip. 
Zhangyong converted 4 first level spells, 1 second level spell, and 1 third level spell to healing. That would bring everyone to full hit points. As for Yuan-ti vision, you know that they see very well at night and some have other senses that help them "see" in darkness.]

Zhangyong calls upon the healing energy of the spirits of nature and Mira, Arjay, and Jval's wounds disappear. Jval is still unresponsive and has a high fever. Zhangyong can tell that Jval has Blood Fever and will require special care. 

"Quick, lets take him to Mistress Prava's home. She is a most skilled healer." says Ramja. He then has a puzzled look on his face and then adresses Mira and Arjay. "Where is Shava? I thought he was with you?"


----------



## Tonguez (May 1, 2003)

"Shava" Arjay looks up a horrofied look on his face "when the babboons attacked we sent him running back to the village.

If he is not yet returned then I fear for his fate.

Quick we must go and search for him - call your best warriors and I will accompany them!"


----------



## Robbert Raets (May 1, 2003)

"I will go with you."


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 1, 2003)

Before you can act, a loud crash is heard followed by a woman's scream. It sounds like it is coming from a hut just down the street. (80 feet)

Ranja looks and yell's "That sounds like Mistress Prava!" At that moment the huge serpentine head of a giant python rises behind the hut and then strikes downwards again to crash into the hut.
A second python then slithers on to the dirt road. It turns it's head to stare at your group. It's eyes pulse with a hellish red light.







*Inituative:*
Zhangyong - 24
Python #1 - 16
Yudhistra - 12
Arjay - 12
Python #2 - 12
Sanjit - 6
Mira - 5
Adus - 3

OOC: The hut and the Python #1 is 80 feet away. Python #2 is 60 feet away and directly between you and the hut.


----------



## Mirth (May 2, 2003)

With lightning speed, the brahmin bounds forward in the direction of the scream, unslinging his bow as he goes. Calling back over his shoulder, Zhangyong yells to the others, "You take the one on the road and I'll get the woman out of there!" At that, his _wings of flying_ unfurl and carry him up. Once in the air, the vanara takes aim at the snake attacking the hut and fires, "May the wisdom of the Great Bear guide my arrow." _OOC: Zen Archery_


----------



## National Acrobat (May 2, 2003)

"Hmm, the accursed serpents send more emissaries to do their work! Not this time!" Mira yells as she charges the one in the road.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (May 2, 2003)

Yudhistra draws his bow (quick draw feat). He assumes that the others will be attacking the serpent in the road, so he fires two arrows at serpent nearest the hut (modified to hit = +9/+4).


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot (May 2, 2003)

Sanjit, moving nervously to the side looks up at the closest of the beasts.  Summoning the mystic energy that permeates the mortal realm, he rains rock and dirt down upon it's head.  (Hail of Stones - EMPOWERED... +2 DC)


----------



## Tonguez (May 4, 2003)

Arjay once more enters into a rage and charges the nearest serpent his Kukri ready to cut deep into the creatures scaley hide.

"Enough!" he screams in definace of the evil that plagues this village...


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 6, 2003)

Cries of suprise ring out in the villiage. Ranja calls for the guards to help fight the creature. Zhangyong readies his bow and a pair of wing unfurl from his back. Rising 5 feet into the air, he fires a arrow at the Snake attacking the hut but it misses it's mark. The Python begins to slither into the hut through the hole it has knocked into it. Yudhistra quickly pulls out his bow and sends two arrows arching towards the serpent in the road but they bounce of it's heavy scales. Arjay pulls out his Kukri and sprints down the road just as he is about to reach the serpent it strike out and bites him (14 point of damage). Arjay continues his charge and cuts a deep gash in the python's neck (crit. 20 points of damage). The serpent rises up and strikes at Arjay again biting him (13 points of damage) and it attempt to pull him into it's coils but Arjay evades. Sanjit gestures and incants. A shower of hand sized stones fall from the sky onto the snake in the road crushing scales and breaking bones (15 points of damage). Mira pulls out her pick and charges as well and she strikes the snakes nose drawing blood (7 points of damage). Adus draws his sword and rushes forwards 40 feet.


----------



## Mirth (May 7, 2003)

Zhangyong continues flying towards the hut, firing his bow again at the python.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (May 9, 2003)

(OOC note that I was intending to fire at the serpent by the house, since the one on the road will be getting surrounded. Since I missed it doesn't really matter. I'll fire two shots at it again this round).


----------



## Robbert Raets (May 9, 2003)

"Evacuate that hut!!"


----------



## Tonguez (May 10, 2003)

Arjay reels back slighlty hurt by the pair of bites but still not down. He settels himself ready for the next strike - which he'll dodge before leaping onto the serpents head and plunging his kukri in between its eyes...

(so whats the rolls on that DM sir?)


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot (May 11, 2003)

Sanjit moves towards the python slithering into the hut, gestures again, and rains more rocks on to it's serpentine form (hail of stones), careful to avoid hitting the hit in the radius of the spell.  "_Cruel, stupid slithering creatures...._" he mutters.


----------



## Mirth (May 17, 2003)

_OOC: Bump!_


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 19, 2003)

*Inituative:*
Zhangyong - 24
Python #1 - 16
Yudhistra - 12
Arjay - 12
Python #2 - 12
Sanjit - 6
Mira - 5
Adus - 3

 Zhangyong flies forwards and fires at the serpent in the road. His arrow strikes deep into the creature's eye slaying it. (Crit for 23 points of damage) 

 The first Python by the house slithers into the hut through the hole that it has bashed into it. A woman's screams of panic can be heard from inside. 

 With out a target, Yudhistra runs towards the hut with Arjay close behind. Sanjit, Mira, and Adus follow as a group. 

[OOC: Since the serpent in the road was killed early in the round and the other serpent has moved into the hut. I have just had those who had not go yet move up to the hut. There is a open doorway and a large hole where the serpent has crawled into. There is also a open window. Everyone is close enough to move into the hut and act next round.]


----------



## Robbert Raets (May 19, 2003)

Adus will try to move inbetween any occupants of the hut and the serpent.


----------



## Mirth (May 21, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *
> Zhangyong flies forwards and fires at the serpent in the road. His arrow strikes deep into the creature's eye slaying it. (Crit for 23 points of damage)
> 
> The first Python by the house slithers into the hut through the hole that it has bashed into it. A woman's screams of panic can be heard from inside.*




_The Bear's claw stikes deep and true, vile serpent,_ Zhangyong thinks to himself as he flies past the dying python and down through the hole in the hut. _Now your brother shall feel the Bear's strength as well._ The vanara seeks out the other python and lets fly with an arrow.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (May 21, 2003)

Hearing the woman's scream, Yudhistra exchanges his bow for his sword as he moves into the hut, looking for the creature.


----------



## National Acrobat (May 22, 2003)

Mira moves to the hut to engage the remaining snake. She too will try to position herself between the snake and any non-combatants.


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot (May 23, 2003)

Sanjit will unstrap the crossbow from his back, load a bolt, and move into line of sight of the serpent, taking a shot if possible.


----------



## Tonguez (May 24, 2003)

Arjay moves quickly into the hut his intention to seek out the woman and pull her to safety outside the hut  whilst the others engage the serpent.

His face is set and grim the determination and fury barely concealed...


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 2, 2003)

*Inituative:*
Zhangyong - 24
Python #1 - 16
Yudhistra - 12
Arjay - 12
Sanjit - 6
Mira - 5
Adus - 3

Zhangyong moves into the hut and sees the great snake rising up to strike the young healer as she tries to defend the unconsious young boy who lays in a cot with a small knife. Rising his bow he shoots and hits the snake. (6 points of damage). 
Hissing with anger the snake turns to strike out at Zhangyong but misses. 
Yudhistra puts away his bow and draws his sword and moves into the hut. 
Arjay runs in and grabs the young woman and pulls her out the doorway. She yells "Don't worry about me! Save the boy!"
Sanjit readies and loads his crossbow and moves into the hut. 
Mira rushes in and puts herself between the python and the boy. 
The serpent strikes at Mira as she nears and bites her (take 13 points of damage). Mira swings back and hits with her heavy pick (7 points of damage)
Adus moves next to Mira and attacks. Breaking scales as his sword bites deeply (9 points of damage).

(OOC: Sorry for being away for so long but I was out of town. But I am back now and lets get this show on the road! )


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 2, 2003)

With the healer out the doorway Arjay nods at her words and goes back inside the hut to grab the boy and carry him out as well. 

The Others seem to have the serpent under control and his concern is to make sure noone else is hurt unessecarily - the living and uninjured first, the unconcious second...


----------



## Mirth (Jun 3, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *Zhangyong moves into the hut and sees the great snake rising up to strike the young healer as she tries to defend the unconscious young boy, who lays in a cot, with a small knife. Raising his bow, he shoots and hits the snake. Hissing with anger, the snake turns to strike out at Zhangyong but misses.*




Jumping out of the snake's range just in time, Zhangyong screeches with excitement in his native tongue, [vanara]"Come to me, scaled devil! I am your death!"[/vanara] Hoping that his screams and movement will keep the python's attention on him, the brahmin lands a few feet away and fires at the snake once again.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jun 4, 2003)

Mira ignores the pain of the wounds, continuing to strike at the vile serpent.


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot (Jun 4, 2003)

Sanjit moves into sight of the serpet and fires a bolt into its scaly body.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 4, 2003)

Seeing Arjay return, Yudhistra blocks him from the snake, covering him while he gets the boy to safety. He will make an attack on the snake one the boy is out, if he has an opening.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 4, 2003)

oops double


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 6, 2003)

*Inituative:*
Zhangyong - 24
Python #1 - 16
Yudhistra - 12
Arjay - 12
Sanjit - 6
Mira - 5
Adus - 3

Zhangyong screams at the serpent in his native tough,  steps back, and fires his bow. The arrow grazes the python's side (3 points of damage).

The great snake strikes at Mira but it finds her armor to tough to bite effectively. 

Yudhistra's sword slashes a cut across it's jaw as he covers the young boy. (9 points of damage)

Arjay darts into the hut and grabs the boy and carries him outside. Because of the other's fighting the serpent it is unable to strike at Arjay as he does so. 

A bolt from Sanjit's crossbow stabs into the snake. (6 points of damage). The snake is now bleeding from several wounds. 

Mira slams two heavy blows from her pick into the python. Scales shatter under the inpact. (17 points of damage total)

Adus's heavy sword cuts a deep gash into the great snakes neck. (10 points of damage). It twists and turns in a death throw and then lies still.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 6, 2003)

<SNARL>


----------



## Mirth (Jun 6, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *Zhangyong screams at the serpent in his native tounge, steps back, and fires his bow. The arrow grazes the python's side.
> 
> Adus's heavy sword cuts a deep gash into the great snakes neck. It twists and turns in a death throw and then lies still. *




"There may be more outside," Zhangyong says to the others. "I will tend to the wounds of the woman and the boy, if they have any. I suggest everyone else keep their eyes open for more servants of the serpentfolk. They are watching us, I can guarantee that." 

_Are they targeting children?_ the brahmin thinks to himself as he heads outside to find the boy.


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 8, 2003)

"Is it dead?" Arjay turns to see the Vanara come out of the hut  "the woman seems unharmed, but I am unsure about the boy"

He steps back to allow the too healers to do their work whilst he looks to the others 

"if this place is under seige" he says to Mira and her group "and the Serpents attack even within the limits of the village then our first priority must be to reinforce its defences. If we cannot protect the village then we must move the people"


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 9, 2003)

OOC: Hello people. I really hate to do this but I am going to have to end this game. My work load at work has about doubled and I just cannot keep up with running 4 games and playing in one. I have to drop some of my games. I am unable to give them the attention that they and you deserve. It has been a fun game and thanks for playing. Maybe in a few months I can get back to running some more games.


----------



## Mirth (Jun 9, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *OOC: Hello people. I really hate to do this but I am going to have to end this game. My work load at work has about doubled and I just cannot keep up with running 4 games and playing in one. I have to drop some of my games. I am unable to give them the attention that they and you deserve. It has been a fun game and thanks for playing. Maybe in a few months I can get back to running some more games. *




Well, that sux. And right in the middle of the action, too. But I can completely understand having alot on your plate, YS. Can you at least give us an idea of where the story was going? Thanks for the time that you put into it, I enjoyed it... Jay


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 9, 2003)

Well, lets see. There is a old abandoned temple out in the jungle in which the Yuan-ti are using as a breeding site. It is protected by a highly intelligent hydra like creature which can control creatures minds (the red glow in the eyes of the creature denotes the control). The rash of attacks and deaths in the villiage are the result of villiagers seeing more that they should  about the temple. The young boy and girl saw a Yuan-ti coming through a waterfall covered cave that lead to the temple. So the giant pythons attacking the hut were just after the boy. The bull elephant (a fiendish elephant) has been corrupted by the Yuan-ti magics and they are using it to kill anyone who has stumbled upon the temple and the yuan-ti breeding grounds. 

Sorry again about ending it like this


----------



## Mirth (Jun 9, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *Sorry again about ending it like this *




That's cool, YS. Don't worry about it. I have a RL too, believe it or not  And thanks for filling in the rest of the plot. It was fun while it lasted... Cheers all and see you on the boards.


----------

